# عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

1) عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار

الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم. هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها.


2) الإفراط في تناول الأكل.
الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ , مما يؤدي إلى نقص في القوة الذهنية .


3) التدخين
يسبب التدخين انكماش خلايا المخ وربما يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر.( اسمع الكلام ياطونى )


4) كثرة تناول السكريات
كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات والغذاء، مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ وربما يتعارض مع نمو المخ.


5) تلوث الهواء
الدماغ هو اكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا. استنشاق هواء ملوث يقلل دعم الدماغ بالأكسجين مما يقلل كفاءة الدماغ.

6) الأرق ( قلة النوم)

النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة . كثرة الأرق تزيد سرعة موت خلايا الدماغ.


7) تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم
النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويقلل تركيز الأكسجين مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ.

8) القيام بأعمال أثناء المرض

العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ كما أنها تؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه. 

9) قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير
التفكير هو أفضل طريقة لتمرين الدماغ . قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير تؤدي إلى تقلص أو تلف خلايا الدماغ.


10) ندرة الحديث مع الآخرين
الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية الدماغ. ​منقوووووووووووووووول


----------



## قلم حر (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

معلومات جميله .......بس بعضها تطبيقه صعب لأنه يندرج تحت بند عادات !!
لازم الواحد يبدأ يعود نفسه على عادات صحيه جديده .
شكرا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



قلم حر قال:


> معلومات جميله .......بس بعضها تطبيقه صعب لأنه يندرج تحت بند عادات !!
> لازم الواحد يبدأ يعود نفسه على عادات صحيه جديده .
> شكرا .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .



ميرسي كتير ياقلم حر لمرورك وتشجيعك المتواصل 
افتكر ان الانسان بالمحاولة و بالارادة يمكن ان يتخلص من الكثير من العادات السيئة .... اوعى تكون بتدخن انت كمان :bomb:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina1 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

*معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Salamonti (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> 1) عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار
> 
> الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم. هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها.True
> 
> ...



Dr. Salim


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا .. شكرا ليكٍ .. *

*كل سنة وانتِ طيبة . الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## maria123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا عل الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا نونو
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

شوكرننننننننننننننن معلومات صدك مفيدة


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



mina1 قال:


> *معلومات قيمة ومفيدة
> ربنا يباركك​*



يااااااااة من زمان القمر ما بان:new4:
هههههههههههههه
شكرا على الرد والمرور 
بس ياريت نطبق العادات دى ونعيش صح 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا جدا على الرد يا Salamontiوان كنت انا مش فاهمة ردك كويس
بس شكرا على الرد بردة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



christ my lord قال:


> *معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا .. شكرا ليكٍ .. *
> 
> *كل سنة وانتِ طيبة . الرب يبارك حياتك*​



و انت طيب 
شكرا على الرد 
وياريت انت كمان تطبق النصائح دى
لكن انا بحييك فعلا على انك بتتكلم بلغة عربية فصحى صحيحة جدا بجد دى حاجة جميلة جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



maria123 قال:


> شكرا عل الموضوع



العفو 
وشكرا ليكى انتى على الرد و كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نونو
> على المعلومات القيمة
> مودتى​



شكرا ليك انت على الاهتمام والرد
ويارب الكل يستفيد
كل سنة وانت طيب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عادات سيئه بالنسبه للدماغ؟؟؟؟؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> شوكرننننننننننننننن معلومات صدك مفيدة



العفووووووووووووووووو
وكل سنة اونتى طيبة
شكرا على الرد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*

*
أكبر (10) عشر عادات تدمر الدماغ
1) عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار
الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم. هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها.

2) الإفراط في تناول الأكل. 
الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ , مما يؤدي إلى نقص في القوة الذهنية
3) التدخين 
يسبب التدخين انكماش خلايا المخ وربما يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر.

4) كثرة تناول السكريات
كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات والغذاء، مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ وربما يتعارض مع نمو المخ.
5) تلوث الهواء
الدماغ هو اكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا. استنشاق هواء ملوث يقلل دعم الدماغ بالأكسجين مما يقلل كفاءة الدماغ.
6) الأرق ( قلة النوم) 
النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة . كثرة الأرق تزيد سرعة موت خلايا الدماغ.
7) تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم 
النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويقلل تركيز الأكسجين مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ.
8) القيام بأعمال أثناء المرض
العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ كما أنها تؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه. 
9) قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير
التفكير هو أفضل طريقة لتمرين الدماغ . قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير تؤدي إلى تقلص أو تلف خلايا الدماغ.
10) ندرة الحديث مع الآخرين

الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية الدماغ.*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*

موضوع جميل 

ومعلومات اجمل

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*



rana1981 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة




*ربنا يباركك

شكرا ليكي*​


----------



## اخوكم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ومعلومات اجمل
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك​



*ربنا يباركك

اشكرك على المرور*​


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*

*موضوع جميل جدا" يا اخونا
وفعلا"نصائح مفيدة
مشكور عليها*​


----------



## اخوكم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*

*مرسي ليكي 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## south boy (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اكبر 10 عادات تدمر الدماغ*

يسلمووو على الفكرة اخي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع التحفة
وفينك بقى مش باينة ليه
تعالى نورى القسم من تانى*


----------



## queen of heart (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع شيق ومعلومات جميله 
متشكرين ع الاضافة يا نونو


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا على المعلومات*_
_*تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2009)

ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lovely dove (10 يوليو 2009)

معلومات حلوة قووووووووووي يانونو 
مرسي ياجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات مهمة جدا 
مرسي يا نونو 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكورة يا نونو على الموضوع مع انه 

قديم  انما اعجبت بمضامينه 

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------

